# Sad:(



## suz74 (Sep 14, 2010)

Guess this forum is not for me ......first post and had 14 views and no replies - not a great welcome   will try somewhere else


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Suz74,
Don't leave just yet. It may just be that the people that viewed couldn't help. This is a fab place for support. Where did you post?
Daizymay


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Suz74

Please don't leave just yet, as Daizymay has explained people may not been able to help

Hugs    

Beanie xx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh no suz74 - look we're all here waiting to meet you    couldn't find your post though....  Hope you stay and see what a lovely site this is.  Reb


----------



## LouLou28 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Suzy,

Just wanted to say hello and thinking of you  , not in the same situation but can totally relate to the being scared and emotional it is hard but you are in the right place now for support and venting all your fears or frustrations - so please don't feel alone  

 to you and your DP hun and try keep  

If you wanna talk more I'm willing to listen  

LouLou
xox


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Suz, 

I'm not sure if you deleted your first post- I couldn't see it,  but in order for people to reply to you, it helps to put a bit about your journey- that way people with similiar experiences can share them with you, I will often look at posts  to see if I can be helpful but if I have nothing useful to add will not reply, 

FF- is a forum moderated by volunteers who help manage it in their own time, there are some fantastic people meeting and greeting and giving advice about the site and how to get the most from it, but they aren't on line the whole time and you might have to wait a bit for their help- ( a few hours max usually! ) 

I would suggest posting a bit about you and your situation and I think you will find this a helpful site,

Livity


----------



## suz74 (Sep 14, 2010)

I did post a thread about my situ   but I deleted it   sorry I guess im prob being a tad over sensitive right now   I dont mind if peeps not in same situ but I just felt a bit disheartened cos noone said hi or anything  - will try and be more patient - thanks and sorry  x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Suz and  to Fertility Friends

I'll leave you some links shortly to help you around the site


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

My husband had exactly the same procedure done. He'll be sore for a couple of days, but If the surgeons do find some sperm, then It will be well worth It 

If you have a look at this area, you'll come across others ina similar situation too... 
*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

Have you had any tests done? 
There may be some questions in this list you could ask your clinic next time you meet ...
*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch, let us know how you are getting on 
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## suz74 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you for the replies - I think I was in a bit of a state last nite so I apologise for my little rant .....thanks for the links I will deffo be having a good read of those - and will try and pop in chat room later to meet some newbies  - Im feeling a little calmer today  x  oh and thanks for the IVF links - I have just had the first initial tests ie blood tests to see if im ovulating etc and all is fine with me - although im sure there will be other tests for me if they do find sperm and we have IVF.


----------



## hart2hart (Jul 20, 2010)

suz

Didn't want to read and run.  Glad you are feeling calmer today, every stage of this journey can be so emotional.

I too am relatively new.  I have always just posted on threads that I feel are relevant and in no time have found support and answers from FFs.

Take care  

h2h xx


----------



## tracey123 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello, Suz

We are 'unexplained' but whatever the situation people are in, we all share the difficult emotions that accompany it.  On my journey I have felt happy, sad, positive, negative, angry, frustrated, really down and complete despair - and all before I've even started any treatment! I sometimes read the postings and just cry for all of us going through the heartache  

One of the wonderful things about this site is that I've learned that I am not on my own in all this, and particularly when DH is struggling too, I have somewhere else to come for support. I hope that I can also do that for others.

Sending you a very big  

Tracey


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Suz,

I too didn't want to read and run.....isn't it illegal??.... oh no that's hit and run   

We too fall into the unexplained category - hate it hate it! But if anything no matter what the issue you will find so many supportive and helpful ladies. I must suggest finding a buddy thread to join, you will find so many ladies in teh same situation and you can rant, cry, laugh.....and so on and everyone will be supportive and helpful.

 and good luck

See you around FF sometime
Sue


----------



## suz74 (Sep 14, 2010)

tracey123 said:


> Hello, Suz
> 
> We are 'unexplained' but whatever the situation people are in, we all share the difficult emotions that accompany it. On my journey I have felt happy, sad, positive, negative, angry, frustrated, really down and complete despair - and all before I've even started any treatment! I sometimes read the postings and just cry for all of us going through the heartache
> 
> ...


Thans Tracey for your lovley reply - it is vry emotinal and I hope I too can find some solace in sharing and listening to others stories  (())) hugs back


----------



## suz74 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sue33 said:


> Hi Suz,
> 
> I too didn't want to read and run.....isn't it illegal??.... oh no that's hit and run
> 
> ...


----------



## duran1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Suz

Im new to this site too, only posted yesterday for first time.  Its so good to find a site that everyone is in the same boat, cos you do start to feel a bit mental as if your exaggerating when everyone around you seems to be pregnant, just gave birth, or has a brood of about 6 kids running around them and all they do is moan, and all you can think of is wanting one so much that is hurts!  

See.. mental.lol.

Keep in touch and hope things work out.xx


----------



## TP.C (Aug 29, 2010)

Just to say hi and welcome Suz 

Some of us (like me) don't check these boards v regularly, so sometimes it might take a while before people respond! Don't worry about feeling oversensitive - these boards are fab and very accepting and supportive, so I really hope you get lots of support on here. Thinking of you x


----------



## suz74 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you all  xx


----------

